# Acer Notebook wird zu heiß! Was tun?



## Revenger (20. April 2012)

*Acer Notebook wird zu heiß! Was tun?*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,

ich bin im Besitz eines Acer Aspire 7720Z. Sie hat zwar nicht mehr die beste Leistung, für Office Anwendungen reicht es aber.

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: Mein Laptop wird im Normalbetrieb sehr heiß - es erreicht Temperaturen von bis zu 65°. Und das nur im Normalbetrieb, sprich Nutzung von Firefox oder auch wenn keine Programme genutzt werden. Ich habe jetzt auch Windows neu installiert, weil ich die Vermutung hatte, dass im Hintergrund laufende Programme der Grund seien könnten. Das Problem besteht weiterhin. 

Ich habe heute auch das Ding auseinander genommen und den Kühler und die Lamellen mit Druckluft gereinigt. Nichts half. 
Die Temps sind eigentlich nicht so "schlimm", aber mein Notebook gibt nach einer Zeit einen Blackscreen, ich vermute mal auf Grund von den hohen Temperaturen.

Habt ihr noch ein parr Tipps, wie ich Temperaturen runterdrehen kann?


----------



## illousion (20. April 2012)

Hmm hört sich komisch an...

Macht das Notebook andere Geräusche? (-->lüfterlager defekt?)
Wie lange besteht das Problem denn schon? Hast du da vorher etwas verändert?

Edit: wie hoch steigen die temps denn unter Last?


----------



## inzpekta (20. April 2012)

Wenn du ihn schon auseinander genommen hast, solltest du unbedingt die WLP wechseln. Sowas wirkt oft Wunder.


----------



## Revenger (20. April 2012)

*AW: Acer Notebook wird zu heiß! Was tun?*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn schon auseinander genommen hast, solltest du unbedingt die WLP wechseln. Sowas wirkt oft Wunder.


 
Genau das habe ich auch im Internet gelesen. Nur habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das bei einem Notebook mache. Im Web findet man auch keine Anleitung, sondern eher Beiträge die davon abraten. Hast du vielleicht eine "grobe" Anleitung parat?


----------



## illousion (20. April 2012)

Revenger schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das habe ich auch im Internet gelesen. Nur habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das bei einem Notebook mache. Im Web findet man auch keine Anleitung, sondern eher Beiträge die davon abraten. Hast du vielleicht eine "grobe" Anleitung parat?



Also ich besitze kein Notebook kann aber glaub ich grundsätzlich Tipps geben 

Wenn du die Rückseite vom Notebook abgeschraubt hast solltest du nach schrauben an den kühlelementen suchen um diese evtl zu entfernen, wenn du falsche schrauben löst kannst du sie ja wieder festschrauben 

Mit ein wenig Überlegung sollte das ganze kein Problem sein


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. April 2012)

Achte darauf das du die Reihenfolge bei den Kühlerschrauben beachtest, neben ihnen sind Zahlen eingraviert.


----------



## Revenger (21. April 2012)

*AW: Acer Notebook wird zu heiß! Was tun?*

Okay danke bisher. Ich werde mich morgen mal dransetzen und versuchen die WLP aufzutragen. Werde davon berichten


----------



## inzpekta (21. April 2012)

*AW: Acer Notebook wird zu heiß! Was tun?*

Guckst du hier:
[How To] Lüfterreinigung/pflege - Acer-Userforum.de
hier:
Aspire Z3751 Wie ist das Gehäuse zu öffnen - Acer-Userforum.de

Was ich noch rausgefunden habe ist folgendes:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEXkEmSn92k


----------



## iNsTaBiL (21. April 2012)

*AW: Acer Notebook wird zu heiß! Was tun?*

andere vermutung: hast du den laptop dabei auf dem schoß? möglicherweiße verdeckst du mit deinem bein die luftzufuhr...
dieses problem hatte ich bei meinem laptop immer.


----------



## Revenger (21. April 2012)

*AW: Acer Notebook wird zu heiß! Was tun?*

@inzpekta

Danke für die Links und das Video. Lüfter und Lamellen habe ich wie gesagt schon gereinigt. Bei der Erneuerung der WLP bräuchte ich Hilfe. 


@iNsTaBiL

Eine Zeit lang wurde das Notebook tatsächlich auf dem Schoß bzw. auf dem Bett benutzt, sodass nicht ausreichend gekühlt werden konnte. Aber jetzt wird es ausschließlich auf dem Tisch genutzt.


----------



## hysterix (21. April 2012)

*AW: Acer Notebook wird zu heiß! Was tun?*

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei Acer ist, wie gut man dort die die Heatpipes von der GPU sowie von der CPU herunter bekommt. Bei meinem Notebook ist das sehr einfach aber is halt auch nen Gamer Notebook. Ich habe bei mir auch die WLP gewechselt was merklich bessere Temps zur Folge hatte. Benutze aber gute WLP zb ich habe die Arctic Cooling MX4 genommen,hat auch sehr gute Testergebnisse geliefert.
Ich habe auch ab und an mein Book auf dem Schoss oder im Bett auf der Decke, die Temps gehen natürlich etwas nach oben weil das Book keine Luft richtig ansaugen kann,aber dennoch muß es das abkönnen wenn man nur Im Internet rum surft. Zum Games würde ich das auch nicht machen, da kommt es auf ein Brett


----------



## inzpekta (21. April 2012)

*AW: Acer Notebook wird zu heiß! Was tun?*

Ich würd mal sagen du hälst dich an diese Anleitung zum Öffnen:

[How To] Lüfterreinigung/pflege - Acer-Userforum.de

...baust alles aus was rot umrandet ist und die Heatpipe mit dem kleinen Block über der CPU siehst du da ja auch.
4 Schrauben soweit ich sehen kann uns ab isser... Evtl. muss die GPU auch raus.
Einfach logisch überlegen. Und wenn du dir nicht sicher bist mach vorher Detailfotos, damit du das wieder
richtig zusammenbaust.


----------



## Gonzberg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Acer Notebook wird zu heiß! Was tun?*

Hi,

ich hoffe, dass ich mein Problem auch in diesem Thread schildern kann.

Mein Acer Aspire 5750G mit i7 2670QM und GT540 wird unter Last sehr heiss, trotz Coolpad.
Ich habe jetzt mal eben Prime laufen lassen und die Temps gehen bis 95°, ab dann wird der Multi gesenkt.
Wenn die Temps dann auf ca. 85° fallen, wird der Multi wieder angehoben und das Spiel geht von vorne los.
Über die Serviceklappe komme ich leider nicht an Lüfter, oder Kühler zwecks WLP-Wechsel dran.
Prime ist jetzt vllt. ein bisschen extrem für ein Notebook, aber gestern bei Diablo III hatte ich ähnliche Temperaturen der CPU und da kommt ja dann noch die Hitze der Geforce hinzu...

Gekauft wurde das Teil im Oktober 2011 bei Saturn. 
Sind die Temperaturen für ein Notebook(bzw. Acer :/) mit der Hardware normal?
Wenn ich den Laptop selber weitergehend öffne, sollte wahrscheinlich die Garantie hin sein..
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Saturn diesbezüglich? Öffnen die vllt. selber das Gerät und reinigen den, oder wird sowas dann eingeschickt?
Bzw. wird da überhaupt was gemacht, oder ist das bei Notebooks normal?

Hat jemand einen Rat für mich? An Desktops mache ich seit 16 Jahren alles selber, aber bei Notebooks bin ich Anfänger :/

Dankeschön!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Acer Notebook wird zu heiß! Was tun?*

Die Kühlung von Acer-Notebooks ist in den flotten Ausstattungen (QuadCore mit 45 Watt + ded. Grafikkarte) oft (zu) knapp konzipiert - dagegen kannst du Folgendes machen:

-> Notebook aufstellen (muss kein Notebookkühler sein, ich hab' mir zwei solche Hüpfgummis beim Spielwarenhändler geholt), damit genug Luft zur Kühlung an den Lüfter kommt
-> Lüfter & Kühler regelmäßig reinigen
-> WLP wechseln
-> Spannung der CPU verringern

Die letzten beiden Unterpunkte gehen mit einem Garantieverlust einher, da du dazu das Notebook aufschrauben musst bzw. 
die CPU ausserhalb der Spezifikationen betreibst - der WLP-Wechsel scheint bei dir nicht in Frage zu kommen...

Bei mir krazt die CPU auch an der 90 Grad Marke, drosselt aber nicht. 
Sowohl Notebook-CPU's, als auch GPU's packen bis zu 100 Grad Celsius; Kurz vorher drosseln sie (wie bei dir), 
um den Betrieb nicht zu unterbrechen.


----------



## Gonzberg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Acer Notebook wird zu heiß! Was tun?*

Danke für Deine Antwort.
Durch den Aufsteller, d.h. eher eine Rampe mit Meshgitter und einem Lüfter drunter haben sich die Temps leicht verbessert.
Der Lüfter im Aufsteller bringt dagegen so gut wie keinen Vorteil...

Mein Gedanke war auch schon, die CPU zu undervolten oder zumindest HT auszuschalten, aber das ist mit dem Bios leider nicht möglich.
Das Bios kann man wohlwollend als spärlich bezeichnen, dort lassen sich nur Einstellungen wie die Bootreihenfolge einstellen :/

Habe auch schon vom Reinigen des Lüfters und der Lamellen gelesen, allerdings sind diese über die Serviceklappe nicht erreichbar.
Im Netz scheiden sich die Geister über den Einsatz vom Staubsauger und Druckluftsprays.
Wie würdest Du konkret vorgehen?

Danke!


----------



## Alex555 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Acer Notebook wird zu heiß! Was tun?*

Undervolting ist eine gute Möglichkeit, doch ist mir kein einziges Tool bekannt, mit hilfe dessen man Core I CPus undervolten kann. 
Gefühlte 99% der Acer Notebooks throtteln, ich würde dir auch Acer dringend abraten. 
Clevo Barebones sind sehr einfach zu warten, unter einer Klappe ist alles erreichbar. 
Einschicken brauchst du sowas auch nicht, es handelt sich bei deinem NB höchstwahrscheinlich nicht! um ein Gamingnotebook, ist dementsprechend nicht darauf ausgelegt. 
Du könntest auch die GPU undervolten (bei Diablo 3), müsste mit Afterburner eigentlich funktionieren. 
Druckluft würde ich mir überlegen, der meiste Staub sammelt sich bei den Lamellen an, nicht im Lüfter. 
Und mit dem Staubsauger würde ich, wenn ich es mache, den Lüfter mit einem Gegenstand stoppen und dann bei den Lamellen ansetzen. 
Und bei WLP ist oftmals das Problem, dass zwischen CPU oder GPU und Heatpipe ein Abstand ist, der mit Wäremleitpads überbrückt ist. 
Entfernst du diese, ist ein großer Abstand, und die heatpipe liegt nicht auf Plan. 
Insgesamt hast du nicht viele Möglichkeiten: 
 1) Du schraubst dein NB auf und verlierst womöglich die garantie (kontaktiere doch mal Acer, ob die Garantie verloren geht, bei MSI geht sie trotz garantie siegel nicht verloren) 
 2) Du nutzt einen Notebookkühler und undervoltest GPU und wenn möglich die CPU auch noch. 
 3) Du improvisierst und stellst das notebook hinten auf und lässt einen Tischventilator Luft unter das NB blasen (hat bei mir 10*C gebracht  )


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Acer Notebook wird zu heiß! Was tun?*

Mit dem Druckluftreiniger fegst du alles an Staub aus dem Notebook raus und kannst gezielter und dosierter als mit dem Staubsauger vorgehen.
Einmal gegen den regulären Luftstrom (von hinten in die Lamellen), damit sich der festgehangene Dreck löst,
dann länger mit dem regulären Luftstrom(in die Lüfteröffnung), dass der ganze Rotz nach draußen kommt.
Vorsicht walten lassen ! 
Wenn der Lüfter von dir gedreht wird erzeugt er Strom - wenn möglich, nicht zu schnell drehen lassen oder blockieren.
Und... Notebook während der Säuberung ausmachen ...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2012)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Druckluftreiniger fegst du alles an Staub aus dem Notebook raus und kannst gezielter und dosierter als mit dem Staubsauger vorgehen.
> Einmal gegen den regulären Luftstrom (von hinten in die Lamellen), damit sich der festgehangene Dreck löst,
> dann länger mit dem regulären Luftstrom(in die Lüfteröffnung), dass der ganze Rotz nach draußen kommt.
> Vorsicht walten lassen !
> ...



Also bei meiner 540m kann ich keine SpannungsÄnderung vornehmen


----------



## rossy (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Acer Notebook wird zu heiß! Was tun?*

Doch kannst du mit Nvidea Inspector Nvidia Inspector zum Download: Version 1.9.5.9 [Download des Tages]
Habe selbst einen I7 2670 QM in einem Asus X93SV. Dort komme ich unter Last aber nur auf etwa 85 Grad.

Gruß Rossy


----------

